# Ears up at 5 months then down still at 8???



## DinoTX (Feb 14, 2014)

Rosie had both ears standing tall by 5 months FINALLY, and after I thought the wait was over one went down again and is still down now at 8 months. Her vet keeps saying it's just puppy ears and that one day one will be up and next day the other, but that is not the case! It's been three months and it is only the one problem ear. I think it may be damaged?? But I can't imagine how, we rough house every once in a while but nothing too aggressive. What do you guys think? Ears up at 5 and down still now at 8

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi - we had this same problem! One ear down a lot from 7+ months, and there's a crease in it from being down so much. Went to the vet and he said it may stand, but maybe not. 

I started gluing in foam dog ear inserts and we are still doing this... Since we started so late in the game (8.5 months), I plan on doing this for a few months. 

















Is she pb? It's hard to tell from the pics. If shes a mix it's harder to know if the ears will stay up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoTX (Feb 14, 2014)

The crease! We have that too. And I'm not positive if she's pure. She definitely has the frame and size and muzzle, but her coat is much lighter than the parents. We thought she may have some malinois in her. I didn't get her from a breeder so I can't really say. Heres a picture of the parents and some more of her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

The dreaded crease!! Actually, all GSDs have some sort of crease because they move their ears and pin them back, but most aren't bad enough to merit the ear falling on its own like our pups. 

At this age, you could try taping or gluing. I'd recommend the method I'm using or something similar... it's inside the ear so he doesn't notice them, and the inserts last almost a week before they lift so much I have to take them out and reapply - and he gets serious pack play with other dogs at daycare 3x a week... so they hold in surprisingly well!!! 

Could be "puppy ears", and some pups do mature more slowly, but I didn't want to take the chance with mine.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Dino! Does your dog's left limp ear pop up when they get excited or hear a new sound? If it pops up when you are playing or they are listening to a new sound, then you don't have to worry about a thing. They will pop back up. 

My puppy had a bad bite from mom and I had to glue his ear up with TEAR MENDER. I left it on for a month and it worked great. You may have to re-apply the glue but it does not hurt the dog and is simple to apply. There are a bunch of good posts here on how to do it.


----------



## DinoTX (Feb 14, 2014)

It goes up while she's running, but only due to the wind. As soon as she slows down the ear falls again. I'll have to try those! I've also heard people using breathe right strips? This is her ear right now and I'll post more pics later after I prop the ears 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Hm, besides looks is there any real reason to freak out about an ear not going up? I mean I can understand if you're going to be in the show ring or something, but other then that, I've personally never seen it as a huge deal if one ear didn't stay up... Is it just a preference thing? Btw I think your pups are adorable


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

My male gsd turned 10 months old and his ears were fully up and erected at around 7 months of age.
His ears are up and apparently looks stoung but one ear leans a bit to the outer side and I see that the dog often keeps his head tilt little bit on the same side. He is cleared of any ear infection by the vet.
Does this thing go away as he grows or its too late now.
Anybody who have experienced this before.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Faizan Ahmed at 10 months old, that is likely the way your pups ear will remain.

closing this thread, as it’s 6yrs old.


----------

